
What Dexter teaches us about startups - whoisvince
http://vincentjordan.com/2011/12/what-dexter-morgan-teaches-us-about-startups/
======
mjwalshe
Not sure a i would want to have anything with a startup that model its self on
Dexter - even as a fluffy guardian reader there are some cases where a Red
stop is appropriate.

